# Ain't she a beauty??



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Never thought I'd be so excited about a generator but I am now. After convincing the woman this is a "must have" item (watching all the news of Hurricane Sandy helped) I ordered it online and she just arrived two days ago! She really is a beautiful machine and I expect it to perform very well running our fridge, lights, and some other essentials in case of emergency.

Oh, and I also bought a box of Small Engine Fuel. Six cans to be exact...one quart per can (1.5 gallons total). This stuff is great! No ethanol so it won't degrade any engine parts and the fuel stabilizer is already in it. 94 octane to boot! With a shelf life of 5 years un-opened and 2 years open I couldn't pass this stuff up and will be purchasing more for sure.

At first I thought to myself _did I really just spend close to a thousand dollars on a generator??_ But I guess for something that you may very well heavily depend on one day its best to go with quality and reliability that has been proven. Anyway, on with the pics...


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Now , that is pure sex !!! How much did the fuel cost you ? Also, be sure to check it for oil before you start it up the first time. Lots of times, they are shipped dry to avoid the epa regulations. 
Also, you need to run it every couple of months or so, for about an hour, and put a small load on it while your running it. Those Honda's are small, but very very relieable and long lasting. Quiet too. Congrads !


----------



## Survival Foods LLC (Oct 29, 2012)

Sweet Deal!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

J.T. said:


> ..I expect it to perform very well running our fridge, lights, and some other essentials in case of emergency..


I know zilch about gens, but what's their rate of fuel consumption?
It wouldn't have to be run for lighting in daylight hours, or for heating in summer, and we needn't use it to power the fridge in winter, so I'm just wondering how long we could make the fuel last in a long term emergency?


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks. I bought the fuel from my local hardware store for $34. Expensive I know for 1.5 gallons of gas. They also have a big 5 gallon can for just under $80 so you get a little better value there. Still not cheap but its nice to know you'll have really good reliable gas that you can put away for five years and not have to worry about.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

867-5309, Genny Genny I wanna make you mine, nice and quiet with no back talk.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Cool lil generator. You can pick up 94 octane from the gas station here for $3:24 a gal, and stabil for four bucks for sixteen ounces. That sixteen ounces when used properly with the fuel will keep it good for about four years. But I reckon its nice having the peace of mind that you don't have to do anything to keep what you bought right.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't really go wrong with a Honda. Yamaha makes some great stuff too.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

what a fantastic little score! i just know you ll get many years or peace of mind and comfort!
very nice get!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You can run coleman fuel for about 10 dollars a gallon and never have to worry about it going bad.
No additives to gum up the carburetor either.
It is the equal to what you are running.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

SOCOM42, are you sure about that? From what I understand Coleman fuel has an octane rating of around 50 but I may be wrong. If its true however I don't recommend putting Coleman in any engine as it would be pretty bad especially for the valves.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice! I am sooo jealous!


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

J.T. said:


> SOCOM42, are you sure about that? From what I understand Coleman fuel has an octane rating of around 50 but I may be wrong. If its true however I don't recommend putting Coleman in any engine as it would be pretty bad especially for the valves.


You are very correct. It should not be used in any engine.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

We have that same little genny. We love it. It goes with us when we are dry camping. I think you can run about 8 hrs. On a tank of gas. Great purchase.....


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

So today I put oil and gas in her and fired her up for the first time. I gotta say I am _very_ impressed at how quiet this thing is! Plugged in my refrigerator/freezer and a few lights and it never missed a beat. After unplugging the fridge I flipped the generator on "eco mode" and it became even _quieter!_ I am loving this thing for sure.


----------



## ColoradoChris (Nov 12, 2012)

She's a beauty....


----------

